# Sliding Glass Closet Doors



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Most closet mirrored doors should be tempered glass or safety (laminated) glass and should present little problems for toddlers.
The gold frame might be able to be swapped or painted.

Check with a local hardware store. They might know of a 'handyman' or carpenter available to swap them out or otherwise handle that issue.

As for the size issue, hard for us to say without a picture or drawing.


----------



## newhome2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply. I was so tired when writing that I forgot to mention that they were mirrored doors which make the room look larger. Good advice about painting or changing just the trim! We never thought of that.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Replacing the mirrors with wood doors will definitely make the space smaller and darker.

Dick


----------



## Oops! (Oct 31, 2010)

Changing trim colors will most definitely be an improvement.


----------



## harleyman (Oct 24, 2009)

Do you have a picture you could upload?


----------



## DesigningWoman (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello newhome2 and congratulations on the new apartment! 

As long as the mirrors are in good condition, it may be cost-effective and easier to keep them in place. Plus, you can keep an eye on your busy toddler – like you have eyes in the back of your head! Wooden doors will make the room seem smaller and cozier. 

The gold trim does sound dated and probably does not match other hardware found in the living room (ceiling fan, lighting, cabinet and furniture door pulls and knobs, etc.). There are some no and low VOC paints on the market that can change the trim and cause little odor and discomfort – especially with your little DIYer running around! You could coordinate the look with your furniture or even create a “faux finish” to look like wood on the trim. Just be sure to prime the trim before painting or use a paint + primer paint.

If the mirrors seem to be “too much,” consider using a window film to ‘tone them down” a bit. There are some that have a frosted look and even a stained glass feel.

Best wishes on this project – and be sure to send before and after pictures! We’d love to see how things turned out. 

Designing Woman


----------

